# Filled the Smoker



## Paymaster (Aug 29, 2010)

I smoked all kinds of stuff today. Butts, a small brisket flat, spares, country style ribs, poppers, wild turkey breast skewers and a fattie. Here are some pics.


----------



## forty_caliber (Aug 29, 2010)

It all looks GREAT!  

FANTASTIC JOB!!!!!

.40


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 29, 2010)

Good Job PM....Perfect color on the spares!


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks very much. Been a long day!


----------

